# I'm Back From The /dev/null :)



## RedPhoenix (Apr 8, 2021)

Hey everyone...  I've been away for a while, especially since the Pandemic hit, what with the Corona and all.... As you probably know, I have Autism, and tend to disappear for sometimes weeks or even months... But, I am here.  And using FreeBSD currently!  So I have this HP EliteBook with a good AMD Radeon (I used radeonkms as a Kernel Object), and I have two 2TB HDDs in it; One for FreeBSD, OpenBSD, Linux Distros, Windows, -Hannah Montana Linux-, and whatever else may fit or run on there.  It was only about 80 or 90 Dollars! :O Well, I found out that, surprise, some modern games won't run well... But I can Program and play Minecraft, some Chocolate Doom, and mostly just browse the Dank Web, Dark Web, and the Clear Web, usually for Dank Memes.  I also stumbled upon the Halloween Documents from Microsoft. Interesting read, that...  I also got a Nintendo Switch Lite, which, to my not-so-surprised, but Geeky self, saw the words: "FreeBSD Kernel", and the famous "Reagents of the University of California" text in the System Software info option!!  Now, I know the Kernel and the OS are one and the same, but it was so cool... So, many Nintendo Switch users don't know they're using FreeBSD, which I can relate to, since I remember playing Sonic games on the Sega Dreamcast, which runs NetBSD.  It really amazes me how something I perceive as just text without a GUI by default, can be made to be so shiny and eye-catching... I know someone pointed that the Switch uses FreeBSD on here, but I thought I'd mention it, now that I got a Switch Lite. :3 Next stop: run the Common Desktop Environment on it!  THIS TRAIN HAS NO BRAKES!!! :3 Ok, maybe I'm not THAT brave crazy, but... Well, how are you all doing?  Are you healthy? Are your Systems up to date? Have you gotten a COVID-19 Vaccine?  It's good to be back here.... Ok, now to practice Java and Python, and work on other big, important, Programming-related evil things.


----------



## mintspider (Apr 8, 2021)

Greetings RedPhoenix, pleased to meet you.
I am mostly a Linux user but have been delving recently into FreeBSD 13.0 on an  Alienware M15x laptop.
All of our household have received both Pfizer Covid shots. This includes my wife, mother-in-law, and I.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 9, 2021)

Everybody on the other side of the fence in my extended family knows about my Tutorial, though none can follow it or understand bots. My train of thought having left the station for CrazyTown long ago and headed non-stop towards Loonyville.

However, my niece, the Black Sheep on that side of the family fence, knew the PS4 ran a fork of FreeBSD and asked if I knew how to stop her Son being knocked offline while playing. I told them all about networking and DoS attack till their eyes glazed over in a technology induced trance..

I'm so full of toxins virus get vaccinated in case they come in contact with me and a black mask perfect for the Lunatic at Large in Walmart look.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Apr 20, 2021)

mintspider said:


> Greetings RedPhoenix, pleased to meet you.
> I am mostly a Linux user but have been delving recently into FreeBSD 13.0 on an  Alienware M15x laptop.
> All of our household have received both Pfizer Covid shots. This includes my wife, mother-in-law, and I.


It's nice to meet you too! ^^ Ah, FreeBSD on an Alienware, eh?  Do they have AMD, or NVIDIA? I remember having problems with "the GPU has fallen off the Bus" on a non-Alienware Dell Laptop with NVIDIA as a GPU, so it's not like there was much room for it to fall off of anything.... :\ But it ran fine with Windows, so... But my God, it was fun screwing around with OBS and Virtual Machines.  Well, I'm glad you guys got the shot.  Gotta' update the Biological Virus "Database", right? :3


----------



## RedPhoenix (Apr 20, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> Everybody on the other side of the fence in my extended family knows about my Tutorial, though none can follow it or understand bots. My train of thought having left the station for CrazyTown long ago and headed non-stop towards Loonyville.
> 
> However, my niece, the Black Sheep on that side of the family fence, knew the PS4 ran a fork of FreeBSD and asked if I knew how to stop her Son being knocked offline while playing. I told them all about networking and DoS attack till their eyes glazed over in a technology induced trance..
> 
> I'm so full of toxins virus get vaccinated in case they come in contact with me and a black mask perfect for the Lunatic at Large in Walmart look.


Ah yes... When Geeks explain things to help and teach others, we often forget that WE didn't know much about these things.  Yeah, sometimes it's best to just do things FOR them instead of trying to them teach Geek Greek...  Set-and-forget, but hopefully no regrets.  But my Mom learned about MTU and how it affected how many players were in GTA Online at once, so she could limit the MTU to allow her to play and accomplish missions without being blown up by everyone just for being in sight.  But what do you mean by being filled with "Toxins"?  But, it IS interesting how much we pay attention to masks now... I wanna' get a Plague Doctor outfit.  At least then I can go out without feeling out of place, and out of my little circle of what's "normal" to me... :\


----------



## mintspider (Apr 20, 2021)

RedPhoenix said:


> It's nice to meet you too! ^^ Ah, FreeBSD on an Alienware, eh?  Do they have AMD, or NVIDIA? I remember having problems with "the GPU has fallen off the Bus" on a non-Alienware Dell Laptop with NVIDIA as a GPU, so it's not like there was much room for it to fall off of anything.... :\ But it ran fine with Windows, so... But my God, it was fun screwing around with OBS and Virtual Machines.  Well, I'm glad you guys got the shot.  Gotta' update the Biological Virus "Database", right? :3



This Alienware M15x has an NVIDIA GPU.
The 340.108 pkg was quite easy to install.
From inxi :


```
Graphics:  Device-1: NVIDIA GT216M [GeForce GT 240M] driver: vgapci
           Display: server: X.Org 1.20.9 driver: loaded: nvidia resolution: 1600x900~60Hz
           OpenGL: renderer: GeForce GT 240M/PCIe/SSE2 v: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 340.108
```


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 2, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> "But what do you mean by being filled with "Toxins"?"
> 
> My liver doesn't filter the toxins out of my blood like it should and they collect and accumulate in my brain. Doesn't even sound good, what good could come from it. But the toxins are visible on an MRI, that's how I was diagnosed and my wetware is full of them. It's a complication of non-alcoholic cirrhosis known as hepatic encephalopathy and considered a rare brain disease progressive in nature. I know it as something more personal in nature
> 
> I find reason in it where most would not think to look. I looked within myself and recognized it as something inside me all along come full circle and bring me with it as fate most fitting. I have embraced the very worst thing that could possibly happen to me and all fear left me. If not at peace with my loss of self, fearless with a new sense of freedom in acceptance of it and will see it to the end.


Oh.... Man, that... Sucks.  But if something ails the body to such an extreme, and you still see meaning and purpose where others do not, then you have a good Heart, and a pure Soul... I hope that whatever happens, that grace and peace flow from you like a river from an endless ocean, without beginning or end.... I don't know how much this will resonate with you, but, I will pray your life be a joyful one.... I have terrible anxiety, and depression, but I am still here.  And so are you.  It's good to talk to you again, good sir.


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 2, 2021)

mintspider said:


> This Alienware M15x has an NVIDIA GPU.
> The 340.108 pkg was quite easy to install.
> From inxi :
> 
> ...


Oooh, sexy.  X.Org is old, but that does NOT mean it's bad.  Well, it's working fine for your modern Laptop's GPU!  And 1600x900... I have two HP EliteBook 8470p Laptops, one with an AMD Radeon Chip, and one without. Imagine my giddy surprise when I found out that the AMD GPU allows for a higher resolution, like the one you've got!  ..... Wait, I looked up the Alienware model you have, and I made a mistake..... It came out before 2010... I should look things up before I describe them with words like "modern", or "bleeding edge". Still, that's a sexy Lappy. :3 And it's got an i7, which is still powerful. :O And RAM is cheap if it's 4-8 GB, so yeah, that's nice.


----------



## mintspider (May 3, 2021)

RedPhoenix said:


> Oooh, sexy.  X.Org is old, but that does NOT mean it's bad.  Well, it's working fine for your modern Laptop's GPU!  And 1600x900... I have two HP EliteBook 8470p Laptops, one with an AMD Radeon Chip, and one without. Imagine my giddy surprise when I found out that the AMD GPU allows for a higher resolution, like the one you've got!  ..... Wait, I looked up the Alienware model you have, and I made a mistake..... It came out before 2010... I should look things up before I describe them with words like "modern", or "bleeding edge". Still, that's a sexy Lappy. :3 And it's got an i7, which is still powerful. :O And RAM is cheap if it's 4-8 GB, so yeah, that's nice.


My wife and I usually try to buy the best we can afford at any given time, and that was indeed the case with the Alienware laptops. They cost a pretty penny to purchase, but have lasted extremely well over the years.
I now have both laptops in my room, running FreeBSD on one and PCLinuxOS Trinity on the other.


----------

